# codes 96401 & 96402



## NJcoder (Jul 15, 2012)

When are cpt codes 96401 and/or 9( IM/SQ non-hormonal anti-neoplastic) 96402 (IM/SQ hormonal anti-neoplastic) used?

thanks


----------



## OCD_coder (Jul 15, 2012)

Source: www.cancer.org/Treatment/TreatmentsandSideEffects/TreatmentTypes/Chemotherapy/]]

Systemic chemotherapy
Drugs used in systemic (total body) chemotherapy regimens can be given in these ways:

Oral (PO) — taken by mouth (usually as pills) 
Intravenous (IV) — infused through a vein 
*Intramuscular (IM) — injected into a muscle 
Subcutaneous (SQ) — injected under the skin *
Some chemotherapy drugs are never taken by mouth because the digestive system can't absorb them or because they irritate the digestive system. Even when a drug is available in an oral form (such as a pill or liquid), this method may not be the best choice. For example, some people with certain symptoms (like severe nausea, vomiting, or diarrhea) can't swallow liquids or pills, and some people may have trouble remembering when or how many pills to take. Still, chemotherapy drugs are powerful treatments, regardless of their form and the way they are administered.

The term parenteral is used to describe drugs given into a vein (intravenously or IV), muscle (intramuscularly or IM), or under the skin (subcutaneously or SQ). The IV route is the most common. IM and SQ injections are less often used because many drugs can irritate or even damage the skin and muscle tissue. 

The IV route gets the drug quickly throughout the body. IV therapy may be given through a catheter placed in a vein in the arm or hand. IV drugs can also be given through a catheter placed into a larger vein in the chest, neck, or arm which is known as a central venous catheter (CVC).


----------



## crhunt78 (Jul 23, 2012)

I use 96402 when giving Faslodex, Zoladex or Lupron.  These are all hormonal anti-neoplastic drugs; I do not use 96401 very often.


----------



## NJcoder (Aug 20, 2012)

HOW about for injection of Interferon when patient is also receiving chemo?  Would I use 96402?


----------



## davidsnk (Aug 21, 2012)

I answered you on the other post you had, but Interferon Injections would be billed using 96401.
There are a few drugs that are anti-neoplastic given by injection...Interferon and Vidaza are two that come to mind.


----------



## angie.burleson@att.net (Mar 20, 2013)

*96401*

Is it appropiate to charge a quanity of 3 for 96401 for Vidaza? The patient was given 3 separate shots due to the amount of the medication ordered. I cannot find anything to tell me otherwise.


----------



## cwill82 (Mar 31, 2013)

*3 injections.*

We do charge for 3 separate injection codes and have been getting them paid. Due to the volume of the drug, it must be given in multiple injections.
Good Luck


----------

